# Creating a DNS CNAME for a specific port



## jelsom (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello,

I have a sever (server 2003)which has a default website running. This has a CNAME DNS entry which points to the server... it is called 'roombook' which is mapped to the servers IP adress (10.18.108.24). This works perfectly across the network. We can type in roombook in the browser and the site is displayed, perfect!

I have installed an application which can be accessed through a browser, i would like to host this on the same server and give it a different CNAME called 'helpdesk' so i can type in the browser 'helpdesk' and the site will be displayed. 
The roombook website is using the default port 80 and the helpdesk is using the port 85. 
If i type in the server IP into a workstation browser with the port number the site comes up fine. 'http://10.18.108.24:85'

i do not want the user to be able to see this information so I would like to be able to type 'helpdesk' into the browser to bring up this website.

Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## loesch8102 (Jun 9, 2007)

Don't quote me on this but it's worth a shot. There is something called 'Host Header Values' in IIS. Expand the server name in IIS then right click on the roombook site you have, then go to properties, then click on Advanced. Click Add. Select the IP of the server, then type 80 for the port, then type roombook for the Host Header Value. On the other Web site do the same but make the port 85 and the Host Header Value helpdesk. Let me know if that does it for you. I don't have the set up here to try it.


----------

